# Suitable upgrade from D5100 - what's the next step?



## Scarlet Siren (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there, it's been a while since I've been around these parts.   I'm looking for some advice and would be most grateful if you could provide your thoughts.

I bought the D5100 on the day of it's release along with kit lens, it was my first DSLR and it's been an absolute dream to use, perfect for a beginner.   Since Summer 2011, I've acquired the 35mm 1.8g, 50mm 1.4g, 85mm 1.8g which I'm content with, and speedlight.   

I feel as if I've exhausted the capabilities of the D5100 and it's time to move up a level.   I currently have my eye on the D7000, probably because I wished I'd bought that 2 years ago but didn't have the money at the time, but I wonder if it's worth going for the D7000 upgrade, can anyone advise?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 6, 2013)

Find somewhere that you can actually get your hands on one and try it out...but OH YEAH, it's worth it.

I just upgraded in November, after about 15 months with the D5100. The extra focus points, the internal motor (so you can still AF with older lenses), the easier access to changing settings, the DUAL card slot...it's got "worth it" written ALL over it!


----------



## TMC (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure if you are saying upgrade to a D7000 or the D7000 replacement which is long over due.  In either case I would not recommend upgrading to the D7000 for the simple fact that it is very near the end of its life cycle.  I would consider the D600 as a serious upgrade, this is what I did and have ZERO regrets.  If that is not possible than I would wait a few more months till the D7000 replacement is released, best info I have found is putting it around April 2013.  Of course that is strictly rumor and speculation so please don't hold me to the date.  I forgot to say that my recommendations are personally biased as you never really said how/what you use your camera for. Hope this is of some help to ya, I'm sure that some more knowledgeable people will be by to help out as well.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 6, 2013)

Well the D7000 has few features the D5100 doesnt even though they are using same sensor and the picture quality should be the same.
Waiting for the replacement of the D7000 is a good idea if you are willing to pay the premium for a new body.
The D7000 is really cheap now at the end of its life and its  such a good camera I dont think its a bad advice to get it.
I decided to buy the D7000 now because for me the feature of the camera are more then enough and I really didnt want pay for the new camera when ever it will come out.
A guy I was talking to was shocked how much I paid for my D7000 (999$) for the camera with the 18-105mm lens kit.
He bought the D7000 just when it came out and he told me he paid 1600$ just for the body.

A true upgrade will be the D600 which is a dream camera for me so if you can afford it go for the D600 if not I dont see a reason not to get the D7000.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 7, 2013)

The D600 is fine, IF you want to go full-frame, but many of us don't have any need to do that.

And frankly--IMO--even if the D7000 replacement came out tomorrow, it wouldn't mean the D7000 is a "bad" choice.  You can get really great deals on them right now, and they are well worth it. Goodguy mentions getting his for under $1000, but they can be had, slightly used, for even less. I bought mine for $650 from keh.com on Black Friday.  

And yes, if you can afford it and want to play the "wait because who knows, they MIGHT come out with a better camera soon" game...then do that.  But for the price you can find them for, right now, you just can't go wrong with a D7000.  And it's just like computers--there will ALWAYS be something bigger, faster, sleeker, fancier, whatever than what you have. But if what you have does what YOU need, then what you have is plenty enough.
(Says she who lives by this guideline to the point that her vacuum cleaner is older than her adult children, her desktop computer is at least a decade old, and she is using an electric can opener that belonged to her grandmother...in the sixties! Not exactly an "early adopter" type here.  )


----------



## CA_ (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm also outgrowing my D5100 and I want the D600. Like, *really*&#8203; want.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 7, 2013)

I think you need to quantify what "exhausted the capabilities of the D5100" mean. If you mean that you're sick of driving in thumbtacks with it, and want to drive in nails, what you're looking for is a hammer. If you want more powerful control of multiple Nikon compatible flash units, the answer is one thing. If you want greater depth of field and better low light performance, a full frame camera may be indicated. If you want better all-weather sealing so you can use it in harsher conditions, you might want to look in to the professional units. If you want the ability to crop more aggressively without losing image quality, you may want a sensor with more pixels on it, full frame or crop.

And so on.

If you just want a new camera, and have your heart set on a D7000, just go for it. It'll make you happy!


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

CA_ said:
			
		

> I'm also outgrowing my D5100 and I want the D600. Like, really&#8203; want.



I upgraded and couldn't be happier. The photos this camera puts out are astonishing. Make sure you buy your camera at a place that offers free sensor cleaning because until you have reached around 3000 photos you will acquire oil spots. They don't effect your photos except for long exposures. But after around 3000 you don't have the problem anymore at least I haven't!


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

sm4him said:
			
		

> The D600 is fine, IF you want to go full-frame, but many of us don't have any need to do that.
> 
> And frankly--IMO--even if the D7000 replacement came out tomorrow, it wouldn't mean the D7000 is a "bad" choice.  You can get really great deals on them right now, and they are well worth it. Goodguy mentions getting his for under $1000, but they can be had, slightly used, for even less. I bought mine for $650 from keh.com on Black Friday.
> 
> ...



Agreed its a large step up in durability and autofocus but the D5100 has the same sensor as the D7000. Solely In my opinion if you are not looking to spend the extra $1200 to step up to a D600 you should step up your glass. Because glass, especially good glass won't become out dated or lose value for a long time.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 7, 2013)

Wait for the D7000 upgrade and go for that.  I went from a D5100 to a D7000 and I'm happy with the move but, the D7000 is due for an upgrade.


----------

